# curing question



## Baked Potato (Oct 22, 2007)

i've read the stickies and they're great, but i have a silly case where i wasn't there to harvest, instead, my colleagues were. anyway, we're all n00** and we're not fully sure what we're doing. here's the scenario:
the crop was cut down and hung as basically full plants for about a week in a suitable drying area (dark closet with a bit of ventilation), then they clipped off the buds and put it all into jars.
now they said that after hanging for a week the flowers were almost crispy to the touch, but now that they've been in jars for another week they're pretty wet again. are we doing anything right? what can we change, or where do we go from here? thanks in advance


----------



## maverick (Oct 22, 2007)

:hubba: 





			
				Baked Potato said:
			
		

> i've read the stickies and they're great, but i have a silly case where i wasn't there to harvest, instead, my colleagues were. anyway, we're all n00** and we're not fully sure what we're doing. here's the scenario:
> the crop was cut down and hung as basically full plants for about a week in a suitable drying area (dark closet with a bit of ventilation), then they clipped off the buds and put it all into jars.
> now they said that after hanging for a week the flowers were almost crispy to the touch, but now that they've been in jars for another week they're pretty wet again. are we doing anything right? what can we change, or where do we go from here? thanks in advance


 

   just take them ouy of the jars mix them up a bit and puy them back in


----------



## Growdude (Oct 22, 2007)

You need to keep burping the jars, depending on how wet they feel you might want to take them back out for awhile.
If you jar up weed that is wet it will mold.


----------



## Baked Potato (Oct 22, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> You need to keep burping the jars, depending on how wet they feel you might want to take them back out for awhile.
> If you jar up weed that is wet it will mold.



ya i've been opening up the jars daily then resealing them. so the aim is to have fairly dry bud curing in the jars? the bud is pretty wet i'd say, the stems do not snap at all, would you recommend i dry it up a bit then put it back? and if so, how long can i expect to keep it in the jar before it's good to go?


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 22, 2007)

Baked Potato said:
			
		

> ya i've been opening up the jars daily then resealing them. so the aim is to have fairly dry bud curing in the jars? the bud is pretty wet i'd say, the stems do not snap at all, would you recommend i dry it up a bit then put it back? and if so, how long can i expect to keep it in the jar before it's good to go?


 
You might wanna take'em back out for a while.....Mutt (a respected mod around here) hangs them until the stems snap.

Moldy bud is TRASH pretty much!

Hope the best for ya!

ps past 100 posts woop-woop!


----------



## Growdude (Oct 22, 2007)

Gadhooka said:
			
		

> You might wanna take'em back out for a while.....Mutt (a respected mod around here) hangs them until the stems snap.
> 
> Moldy bud is TRASH pretty much!
> 
> ...


 
I agree, you need to take them out till they feel dry and stem will snap.


----------



## Baked Potato (Oct 22, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I agree, you need to take them out till they feel dry and stem will snap.



i thought so, thx alot


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Oct 23, 2007)

Take them back out like everyone is saying. Let them get thoroughly dried out. Putting them in the jars brings the moisture out of the buds.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 23, 2007)

put them in large paper bags for a couple of days..

Better yet, build a DIY dry chamber


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 23, 2007)

Baked Potato said:
			
		

> i thought so, my colleagues are idiots. thx alot


Maybe you should refer to them as your underlings.


----------



## Baked Potato (Oct 25, 2007)

quick question i couldn't find an answer in the stickies to, just wondering what timeframe is common for buds to cure? my harvest was just a lil one of some scrappy outdoors, it's fairly earthy/piney tasting right now, will that change with time as it cures?


----------



## jb247 (Oct 26, 2007)

I usually sample mine at about 2 weeks of cure, but, of course, the longer the cure the sweeter the results...I'm smokin' stuff that's been in jars for nearly a year and it has peaked in flavor...I'm one happy camper...

Peace...j.b.


----------

